# Any good Vegeterian cookbooks?



## chef_matt (Mar 18, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has read any vegeterian cookbooks? 
Matt


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

Cranks a well known veggie restaurant have published a book I can reccomend, lots of unusual stuff in there.

"The new Cranks recipe book" by Nadine Abensur.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

Besides the Moosewood cookbooks, I like _New Vegetarian Classics: Entrees_ by Mary Taylor, and _Professional Vegetarian Cooking_ by Ken Bergeron. They both have imaginative recipes without too many exotic ingredients, rather than the same old vegetable recipes seen in a lot of vegetarian cookbooks.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

You can't go wrong with any of the Moosewood books, or with anything written by Molly Katzen.

I have several dozen vegetarian cookbooks, and have read at least that many more. Lot's of good ones out there. But my two favorites are:

1._Gardener's Community Cookbook, _compiled and written by Victoria Wise. This is a compendium of how gardener/cooks use the veggies that they grow. Lot's of creative uses found here.

2. A Barnes & Nobel book simply titled _Vegetarian. _It contains more than 300 recipes from all over the world, ranging from the simple to the sophisticated. I found it on a remaindered table, so you may have to search for it. But well worth having, IMO.

As you conduct your own search, don't neglect the single-topic books, such as James McNair's _Squash Cookbook. _


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

or Greens and Grains

Moosewood's original and yes all of Mollie Katzman's books are super

Cresent Dragonwagon is supposed to be good.
I've got Deborah Madison's Vegetarian Cookbook, it's a tome


----------



## chef_matt (Mar 18, 2008)

I do really like Molly's cookbooks, trying to change things up at home and for my clients. Thanks all. Have any of you tried Linda McCartney's cookbook? 
Thanks again,

Matt


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

In addition to the Moosewood cookbooks, I also like the Greens Cookbook by Deborah Madison. She has written others.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I have Deborah Madison's Vegetarian Cooking For Everyone. We are not vegetarians but this is one of my most used books. Everything I have made from it has turned out delicious.  Her comfy food potatoes in milk, her many bean recipes, her crisps..awesome!


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I will third (fourth?) the Moosewoods and add that  Madhurs Jaffrery books do a lot of vege food as well as does a lot of East Indian cuisine. As Bourdain said when in the area..."Vegetarian doesn't have to suck."


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Lorna Sass has a variety of vegetarian and vegan books,  including vegetarian pressure cooking.


----------



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

"The Vegetarian Bistro" by Marlena Spieler is a wonderful cookbook. I am in no way a vegetarian, but this is one of my favorites. Classic french regional cooking and all veg. Apparently she traveled all over France eating and gathered everything veg she could find.According to the book, Spieler herself is not vegetarian, but her touring companion was and she found herself in some unique situations.

Good stories, even better recipes, great book!


----------



## stevenjoe (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi all,

Thanks for the recommendations.

I would like to buy  "New Crank's Receipe Book".

Steven


----------



## jkeilson (Jun 30, 2010)

I am surprised to see that nobody recommended Mark Bittman's "How to Cook Everything Vegetarian".  While it's not the best cookbook in the world, and definitely not targeted at a professional audience, it does provide a huge number of recipes from many different world cuisines.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

While Mark Bittman is a legend in his own mind, many of us here are not particularly enamoured of his writing (how's that for being diplomatic, guys?). So it's no surprise nobody mentioned that book---which, as you say, is not the best cookbook in the world. Indeed, even among vegetarian cookbooks, it's not even in the running for "best."


----------



## waynus (May 29, 2010)

Two I can think of are:

Meals Without Meat by Simon & Alison Holst

Great Vegetarian Dishes by Kurma Dasa


----------



## sivasvati (Aug 4, 2010)

I recently found one called Mediterranean Harvest by Martha Rose Shulman. It had many interesting recipes in it. I also second Lorna Sass and add Nava Atlas.


----------



## sivasvati (Aug 4, 2010)

I recently discovered Mediterranean Harvest by Martha Rose Schulman. it had some very interesting recipes in it. I also second Lorna Sass and add Nava Atlas.


----------

